# EMT POV Emergency Lights



## Guest

Hello all, I had a question about using emergency lights/sirens on personal emt vehicles in the state of Massachusetts. I currently work in a federal capacity of law enforcement and we can have lights due to the statues. I am becoming and EMT B and was wondering if I am allowed to have lights on my vehicle. I will be a FEMA responder as well due to the program/academy I am going to. I was just wondering if I am allowed to have lights, and we have blue for work. But I read you could have blue and red for EMS? If anyone knows anything please let me know! Thanks,
Cheers


----------



## j809

You cannot have blue lights at all on your personal vehicle unless you're a police officer and have a permit. You can get a red light permit from your fire chief if you are a call firefighter and or emt for a municipality. There are no provisions in the law allowing private emts to have red light permits. Also if you have a red light permit you cannot display blue lights facing back as some on call firefighter are doing on their POVs. Only fire apparatus vehicles may display a blue light in the opposite direction.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

j809 said:


> You cannot have blue lights at all on your personal vehicle unless you're a police officer and have a permit. You can get a red light permit from your fire chief if you are a call firefighter and or emt for a municipality. There are no provisions in the law allowing private emts to have red light permits. Also if you have a red light permit you cannot display blue lights facing back as some on call firefighter are doing on their POVs. Only fire apparatus vehicles may display a blue light in the opposite direction.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for responding and answering my questions! It was really helpful. Cheers


----------



## RodneyFarva

j809 said:


> You cannot have blue lights at all on your personal vehicle unless you're a police officer and have a permit.


Well you can if you get a permit by the Chief of Police, for instance Bolton Police has a Doctor on their ambulance squad and has blue lights. But we all know if you get disaster plates that trumps all.


----------



## DNorth

Since I'm too old and technologically backwards to cut this message up all fancy-like, I will just insert my comments in red:



Jake5-0 said:


> Hello all, I had a question about using emergency lights/sirens on personal emt vehicles in the state of Massachusetts. (Rolling my eyes already) I currently work in a federal capacity of law enforcement So do I, I went to FLETC and walk the walk, I don't need to mince my words like you did. In fact I'm more than likely higher up the chain than even your supervisor's boss, so I've heard that one before and noticed your careful choice of words. Lemme guess...contract private security with the little FPS card about limited powers? Paragon perhaps? and we can have lights due to the statues Oh really. Where can you "have lights", when can you activate them, and what statutes do you mean? Or perhaps that's not an error and your lights are authorized by the Statue of Liberty herself? Or maybe the Turtleboy statue on Worcester Common?  I am becoming and EMT B and was wondering if I am allowed to have lights on my vehicle. OK, let's stop right here. We all have met your type before. You don't even have the certs yet and you are thinking of vehicle lighting. That speaks volumes. I will be a FEMA responder as well due to the program/academy I am going to WTF does that have to do with lights? I've done that before, know countless people who have functions with FEMA in various capacities, yet not a single one of them has any kind of vehicle lighting connected to FEMA duties. I was just wondering if I am allowed to have lights, and we have blue for work. But I read you could have blue and red for EMS? If anyone knows anything please let me know! Thanks,
> Cheers


----------



## Tuna

Kid sounds like someone who hangs out with Mikey and the CMPSA gang.


----------



## JD02124

Hey I'm FEMA certified in HAZMAT first responder and PPE so I'm so getting my car tricked out with blue lights… don't hate


----------



## CapeSpecial

Following for laughs


----------



## CapeSpecial

P.S to the OP...I looked at your profile and you say you're only 18 years old. How are you working "in a Federal capacity of law enforcement" at 18?


----------



## Chitownlost

Can a moderator please relocate this post to the Wacker board.


----------



## Goose

Chitownlost said:


> Can a moderator please relocate this post to the Wacker board.


Moved to Whacker Central.


----------



## DNorth

CapeSpecial said:


> P.S to the OP...I looked at your profile and you say you're only 18 years old. How are you working "in a Federal capacity of law enforcement" at 18?


Devil's advocate here (whacker's advocate?? ), but I know of offices who have had high school age interns, some even compensated I believe. Technically not working, but having some role "in a Federal capacity of law enforcement."


----------



## Kilvinsky

I too have a femur. It gives me a leg to stand on in difficult situations.


----------



## 46065

I wouldn't trust this guy if for nothing else than his lack of articulation. 

What is a FEMA responder? Like you work for FEMA, or you took a couple self study courses and now have the certs? 

EMT with emergency lights in your POV? In small towns, maybe a call EMT might be eligible.

But the whole thing is confusing. What are you? FEMA? EMT? Academy for what?


----------



## Chitownlost

Goose said:


> Moved to Whacker Central.


Goose, you're my hero.


----------



## BxDetSgt

If you are a FEMA responder I think you missed the bus, they all left the other day to go to Texas and Florida. Not a great start.


----------



## Oakum yokum

That what the light are for,. Catching up to every one else


----------



## Kilvinsky

I'm not worried about this person, but I'm not fully trusting either.
*"Doveryai, no proveryai." (Trust, but verify) - President Ronald Reagan*


----------



## Oakum yokum

Just remember the volunteer Moto:
" I'm a volunteer fireman and I'm the one"
" That believes getting to the station is half the fun"

Sing it, you like it........


----------



## Kilvinsky

Sorry, I can't find that amusing. I know FAR too many Volunteer/Call Firefighters who are dedicated people and without whom, their communities would be laid to waste. They NEED those lights to get to the stations or the scenes of the incidents so that lives can be saved. I have no doubt that there are nutjobs out there who just LOVE using the emergency lights, just like there are so damn many cops who, at the first chance, will use the emergency lights to respond to NOISE complaints, PARKING complaints and what have you.

We get PAID a full time salary plus benefits. THEY get paid only when called out, or in the case of SOME Volunteer jobs, NOT AT ALL. Though in this day and age, I can't believe for a second that really happens.

Point being, they put their lives on the line, just like almost every public safety person, but for not nearly enough and with no real benefits.

If one of them gets a little happy with the lights, I say, SO BE IT! Personally think it means more to risk your life for nothing or next to it, then for a big paycheck and benefits. True dedication or, just a fucking job?


----------



## Oakum yokum

I agree wholeheartedly that 98% are there to serve their community , with out thanks, big paycheck, or recognition. 

But, we all know there's the occasional WHACKER that gets off on lights sirens and the look at me syndrome...

I volunteered as an EMT for 15 yrs. And have seen it both on the cop side and the fire/ems side.

Hell I bet there may even be a cop or two that likes to drive fast, and respond code 1


----------



## svthlcpdmedic




----------



## Kilvinsky

Very funny, insulting as hell to those who try to give back to their communities, but funny as hell, non the less.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Hey, and by the way, while these two are arguing, WHO IS TAKING CARE OF THE PATIENT? I bet he died by the third minute of the debate and they found him AFTER. "So, you fucking idiot, you stood arguing with me only to let the man die." "Hey, no one put a gun to your head to argue with me. If you had so many issues, you should have walked past me and saved his life, numbnuts."

It's just too funny.


----------

